# Chemist Direct online



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Please has any pharmacist seen or heard about chemist direct, that sells drugs online

How geniune are they, and is it advisable to use them, see website below

http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/intralipid-20-250ml_4_14879.html


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Personally hadn't heard of them before. If they have a license to dispense NHS and private prescriptions then they are bound by the same rules and regulations as any other pharmaceutical business that operates within the UK. The dispensing process with be under the supervision of a UK registered pharmacist who will be bound by the same ethics and practice as those who work from a pharmacy on the high street. The quality of product will be the same as you would expect to get elsewhere but I can't comment on price comparisons with other companies.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------

